# Parnis



## Yannick1995

Hoi,

Ik vind de Parnis Portuguese erg mooi, maar als ik zoek naar een website vind ik alleen parniswatch.net maar is dat nou hun site of niet? Want als ik naar de prijzen kijk vind ik ze nogal goedkoop, en het horloge ziet er nogal duur uit  

En is de Parnis Portuguese een goed horloge of niet? Dus dat die gewoon degelijk gemaakt is enz. 

Thanks,
Yannick

*edit* ik lees dat veel mensen ook bij Manbushijie bestellen. Is dat een goeie verkoper? Het liefst heb ik iemand die iDeal accepteerd (m'n pa maakt er anders zo'n probleem van en dan zal het waarschijnlijk ook niet door gaan...)


----------



## Racka

Deze verkoper (website) wordt aangeraden door veel WUS-ers: Parnis Marina Militare watch

De prijzen zijn correct, dat is wat ze ook zooo aantrekkelijk maakt 
Ik heb zelf geen Parnis maar ik neem aan dat de kwaliteit, in ieder geval voor dat geld, zeker goed is. Wat ik er over gelezen heb op het forum is dat het uurwerk (chinees) zeer goed is, maar de kwaliteitscontrole wat betreft assemblage en afwerking wat minder is. Dus de kwaliteit varieert een beetje.

Ik zou zelf het risico wel aandurven.

Martin_B en Lester Burnham kunnen je er wsl meer informatie over geven.

Succes


----------



## Yannick1995

Dankje Racka

Ik wacht dan nog even op hun reacties, en dan vooral over dat automatisch opwind systeem ik vind dat namelijk echt te gek en al helemaal als je het kunt zien, maar voor minder als €100 weet ik niet wat de kwaliteit is. En een witte wijzerplaat met blauwe cijfers en wijzers zie je ook niet vaak, en dan meestal is het voor mij te druk als ik er dan zo een zie.

Op ebay zag ik bijvoorbeeld deze: Parnis B-17 Automatic Watch w/ Power Reserve | eBay zelf kom ik nooit op ebay dus ik weet er niet veel van, maar het lijkt erop dat deze persoon veel positieve feedback heeft. Hij is dan met verzend kosten wel iets van €20 duurder maar ik denk dat m'n pa liever iets bij zoiets besteld dan bij iemand uit China:roll:


----------



## Yannick1995

Hmm, ik denk toch niet dat ik er voor ga. Ik heb het niet zo met chinese dingen. Balen, want ik vond 'm net zo mooi. Maar ik heb liever waar voor m'n geld. 

Misschien weet iemand een horloge (merk) wat er op lijkt maar wel betrouwbaar is? (Geen IWC svp )


----------



## Racka

Orient is een heel goed merk. Kijk even op hun website. Hoge kwaliteit Japans horloge voor weinig geld. En Orient maakt z'n eigen uurwerken dus er zit niet zoals bij veel merken een "standaard" uurwerk in van een andere fabrikant (niet dat zo erg is, maar toch). Ook hebben ze een eigen identiteit (geen kopieen van andere horloges). 

Lester Burnham (Mart) heeft er een een aantal en is er zeer over te spreken.


----------



## Yannick1995

Jammer dat de Parnis niet echt een 'echt' merk is... 

Ik had nog evev op de Orient site gekeken maar ik kon niet echt iets leuks vinden, ik ben namelijk héél kieskeurig. Dus ik ga maar eens verder zoeken. Moet namelijk wel een doel hebben om voor te werken


----------



## Racka

Èn gelijk heb je. Als ik nog iets tegenkom zal ik het melden. 

Ik ben zelf ook op zoek naar een perfect horloge (voor wat mijn budget toelaat) en moet zeggen dat het verdomd lastig is. Elke keer als ik hem heb gevonden heb, is er toch weer iets dat mij laat twijfelen. Wat dat betreft had ik het twijfel-topic helemaal vol kunnen schrijven . Maar ja, dat is je lot als je op WUS zit. 
Maar de zoektocht blijft toch leuk. Zo zie en lees je heel veel over horloges.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Yannick! Daar ben ik dan! ;-)

Ben een zeer tevreden eigenaar van een Parnis Portuguese hommage. Ik blijf me erover verbazen hoe het mogelijk is (alles China-made dus, maar boeiend) dat er voor zo'n nette prijs zo'n fraai horloge gemaakt kan worden. Heb nooit een mechanisch probleem gehad en het horloge is ook nog eens vrij nauwkeurig. Onze Texaanse correspondent, Ron, had er ook een tijd eentje, naast zijn echte IWC Portuguese en zelfs hij was positief verrast door het kwaliteitsniveau. Het enige waaraan je kan merken dat het geen Zwitserse precisie is, is dat de rotor net wat meer geluid maakt dan gemiddeld en dat het uurwerk misschien net iets te klein is voor deze kast waardoor het er aan de achterkant wat gek uit kan zien.

Hier nog een paar plaatjes die ik van mijn Parnis heb:

-op het standaard leren bandje-



















- op een oranje NATO -










- op een witte NATO -










- en, hoe ik het horloge nu draag, op een donkerbruine pilot -










Al met al een aanradertje!


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Onze Texaanse correspondent, Ron, had er ook een tijd eentje, naast zijn echte IWC Portuguese en zelfs hij was positief verrast door het kwaliteitsniveau.


Klopt - de enige reden dat ik dit horloge niet meer heb is omdat ik het wilde weggeven. Mijn zwager Erik is helemaal wauws van een IWC Portuguese maar wil daar om de een of andere reden het geld niet aan uitgeven (kijk als bruin dat niet kan trekken, oke, maar in dit geval .......) Anyway, Erik viel bijna van zijn stoel en moest aan de zuurstof toen hij in '03 zag dat ik een Portuguese Chrono droeg. Dat kon hem nog steeds niet over de streep trekken.

Toen ik hier met Parnis in aanraking kwam, besloot ik na wat rondvragen om er ook eentje te kopen en hij valt inderdaad absoluut niet tegen. Ik heb hem een poosje gedragen (op een van mijn oude bandjes) om te kijken of ie een beetje goed loopt en blijft lopen en heb hem dit voorjaar aan Erik gegeven. Als een kind zo blij. En wat ik nog wel het meest lachen vind: z'n gouden Omega deVille (quartz weliswaar, maar toch) is in een laatje belandt en heeft sindsdien niet meer het daglicht gezien.

Nu heb ik via-via vernomen dat Erik's broer Jaap een beetje jaloers is (waarom krijg ik geen horloge?) dus ik ben nu naar een Parnis voor hem aan het kijken.

'n Paar plaatjes dan, kun je mooi de Parnis en de IWC vergelijken en ook zien wat Mart bedoelt als hij zegt dat het uurwerk aan de kleine kant is voor de kast:
















Ik blijf erbij dat de nieuwe forum software niet altijd even vriendelijk en vlekkeloos is; het lukte me niet om de de url / img van mijn eerdere plaatjes te kopieren en plakken. En even verder lezend wat ik vorig jaar allemaal over de Parnis schreef kwam ik Marts post over de Zombie Slayer (DW-6900CS-1) tegen; Mart schreef:


Mart said:


> ... Toen ik het doosje net openmaakt werd ik positief verrast door de kleur van het horloge, omdat het zwart echt in hoogglans is en het contrast met de lichtgroene wijzerplaat en accenten erg opvalt is dit zeker geen dertien-in-een-dozijn grijze muis geworden. Ben er dan ook erg blij mee, heb net effe snel een fotootje gemaakt.


Volg deze link om de Zombie Slayer te zien ..... https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/post-hier-je-laatste-aanwinst-402211-8.html#post3365158 :-d

Bent U ook verbaasd??

Ron


----------



## Yannick1995

Bedankt allen,

De Parnis word het helaas niet, dus ging ik gister avond eens kijken naar Duitse merken. Waren er wel 'n paar die ik mooi vond maar die waren meer dan €1000 en dat is toch teveel voor iemand van 16 

Dus ik ga maar lekker verder zoeken naar het perfecte horloge in mijn budget... Zal moeilijk worden


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Ik blijf erbij dat de nieuwe forum software niet altijd even vriendelijk en vlekkeloos is; het lukte me niet om de de url / img van mijn eerdere plaatjes te kopieren en plakken. En even verder lezend wat ik vorig jaar allemaal over de Parnis schreef kwam ik Marts post over de Zombie Slayer (DW-6900CS-1) tegen; Mart schreef:
> 
> Volg deze link om de Zombie Slayer te zien ..... https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/post-hier-je-laatste-aanwinst-402211-8.html#post3365158 :-d
> 
> Bent U ook verbaasd??
> 
> Ron


Hahahaha 

Ik weet wel hoe dat komt, voorheen hostte ik al mijn foto's op tinypic. Ik ben echter pakweg een half jaar terug overgestapt op imageshack en heb mijn tinypic-account gesloten. Gevolg is dat ze doodleuk (uiteraard) mijn foto's hebben gewist maar wel EXACT dezelfde adressen nu gebruiken voor andere mensen die daar foto's uploaden. Ik ben dit verschijnsel al eerder tegengekomen op de forums, alle foto's die ik langer dan een half jaar geleden heb gepost zijn of verdwenen (foutmelding van Tinypic op de plaats) of vervangen door vakantiefoto's van andere gebruikers van Tinypic :-d



Yannick1995 said:


> Bedankt allen,
> 
> De Parnis word het helaas niet, dus ging ik gister avond eens kijken naar Duitse merken. Waren er wel 'n paar die ik mooi vond maar die waren meer dan €1000 en dat is toch teveel voor iemand van 16
> 
> Dus ik ga maar lekker verder zoeken naar het perfecte horloge in mijn budget... Zal moeilijk worden


AH, succes ermee! We zien de volgende kandidaat wel langskomen!


----------



## om-4

Ik zou er nog eens over nadenken. Voor die prijs is de Parnis denk ik niet te verslaan.
Sowieso kom je dan meestal uit op een Chinees binnenwerk of je moet Russisch gaan.

Ik moet zelf ook nog steeds een komandirsky halen.
Anyway, Seagull heeft ook mooie klokken. Weliswaar iets duurder dan Parnis maar dan met geschiedenis en eigen uurwerken.

Voor tussen €130 en €199 afhankelijk van koers en aanbod heb je een Seagull 1963 reissue


----------



## Yannick1995

Die SeaGull is niet de mooiste, maar heeft wel een aparte uitstraling, en ik hou wel een beetje van vintage  dus daar zal ik nig even over nadenken. Al is het niet echt een horloge voor iemand die nog naar school gaat  Maarja dat maakt mij weinig uit. 

Die Parnis blijft wel door m'n kop gaan. Maar stel nou dat ik er een bestel, bij wie kan ik het dan het beste doen? Ik dacht dat ik ergens op een site kwam waar ze claimde dat ze ieder horloge testen, maar die site kan ik niet meer vinden... En als er nou iets mis is met het horloge na een tijdje, zou de juwelier die gewoon kunnen maken?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik heb 'm gekocht in de eBay-store van manbusijie geloof ik. Een beetje juwelier moet toch wel overweg kunnen met die uurwerkjes, zijn niet bijster gecompliceerd dacht ik. Maar goed, het blijft een mechanisch horloge, dus er kan meer aan kapot dan bij quartz!


----------



## GuySie

Ik was zelf erg tevreden over de Parnis Portuguese-style. Heb denk ik aardig wat WUS'rs het model aangesmeerd  model leverde ook een van m'n favoriete foto's op:



En heb er op HF nog een review van geschreven:
Login • HomageForum.com

Parnis maakt goedkope horloges die veel waar voor je geld kunnen zijn. Het nadeel van zo'n 'merk' is dat er zwaar gekort wordt op quality control, waardoor er ook nog wel eens slechte exemplaren de deur uit kunnen gaan. Dat is de trade-off die je doet voor de lage prijs die je betaalt. Gelukkig zijn de meeste van dit soort verkopers erg relaxt in het wisselen of 'repareren' van klokjes, alleen betekent dat weer terugsturen en wachten op vervanging. Als je dat geen probleem vind is er niks mis met een Parnis. Als je dat risico niet wil lopen (en om eerlijk te zijn, ook bij zwitsers/duits/etc kun je nog eens een slecht exemplaar tegenkomen, alleen de kans is kleiner) kun je het inderdaad beter niet doen. Maar dan moet je wel accepteren dat de prijs een veelvoud omhoog gaat - er zit niet zo heel veel boeiends tussen de Chinese klokjes rond de 100eu en de betere instap modellen Zwitsers a 500eu. Ik kan me voorstellen dat je daar nu qua geld ook nog niet op zit te wachten (ik niet toen ik zo oud was iig).

Wat je moet doen:
- Bij Manbushijie een account aanmaken
- Inloggen met die account. Dan krijg je korting op de prijzen op de site (waarom? Geen idee. Maar het werkt)
- Het horloge bestellen
- Wachten... wachten... wachten tot het aankomt
- Als hij binnen is het horloge meteen inspecteren. Ziet alles er goed uit? Werkt alles naar behoren? Voldoet het aan je wensen? Als je twijfels hebt hier vragen erover stellen, wij kunnen redelijk inschatten of iets zo hoort of dat het een slecht exemplaar is
- Als het niet goed is: meteen contact opnemen met Manbushijie en uitleggen wat er mis is en dat je 'm wil laten vervangen. Hij legt de verdere procedure uit
- Als het wel goed is: om de pols gooien en niet afdoen

Oh, ik zou trouwens meteen een ander bandje bestellen, wat er bij zit is niet zo heel fraai.

Anders zou ik idd eens naar de Japanners kijken, dus Orient, Citizen, Seiko, etc. Het design van deze merken doet mij niet zoveel, maar zij zitten wel in dat gat tussen de Chinezen en Zwitsers en zijn wel van betrouwbare kwaliteit.


----------



## Martin_B

Ik denk dat Guy het prima heeft samengevat.
Ik heb zelf ook een stuk of 10 parnis horloges. Na een jaar of wat dragen heeft één (exact dezelfde als Guy) kuren, deze stopt af en toe, de rest doet het prima.
De meeste heb ik een jaar of twee geleden gekocht toen ze nog niet zo bekend/populair waren. Soms voor niet meer dan $20 (plus $10 verzenden) :-!
Natuurlijk horen er ook wat plaatjes bij (eigen collectie). Zoals je kunt zien heb ik bij vrijwel allemaal de band vervangen...

















































































































































Groeten,

Martin


----------



## GuySie

Martin_B said:


> Soms voor niet meer dan $20 (plus $10 verzenden) :-!


De prijs in het goedkope segment is wel echt schrikbarend omhoog gegaan idd. Ik zat net m'n eigen review te lezen, ik heb $55 betaald voorde Portuguese lookalike. Net als dat ik $117 heb betaald voor de Alpha Paul Newman destijds. Dat lukt je nu niet meer...


----------



## Yannick1995

Dat zijn nogal wat horloges van Parnis! 

Aangezien ik niks dan goede dingen over Manbushijie hoor zal ik er waarschijnlijk daar eentje bestellen. 

Nu nog even een paar maandjes werken en dan kan ik mijn eerste echt zelf verdiende horloge kopen


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


>


Heel mooi, Martin. Wat is de naam / referentie van dit horloge? En die Ingenieurs (Tourbillion en "gewoon"), hoe bevallen die? Ik schreef al eerder, er moet ook een Parnis voor zwager #2 komen en deze modellen lijken mij wel wat.
Klopt ook dat de prijzen van deze horloges flink aan het stijgen is ..... ik kocht dit voorjaar 2 glazen achterkantjes voor de Alpha PN voor $32 - die zijn nu $30 per stuk


----------



## Martin_B

Hoi Ron,

De naam weet ik niet, hij is geinspireerd (of hoe je het noemen wilt ;-) ) op de portugieser vintage uitvoering. Hij staat bijvoorbeeld hier
Maar hij staat ook op Ebay, bijvoorbeeld hier
Dit type is vanwege de gebruikte handopwinder iets platter, en een mm breder dan de powerreserve. Zelf vind ik hem daardoor iets mooier op de pols liggen.









De ingenieurs types draag ik eigenlijk nauwelijks, omdat ze zo enorm dik zijn. De openheart versie heb ik eigenlijk gekocht om te transplanteren in een andere kast, omdat ik de plaat erg mooi vind, maar niet bij dit type kast vind horen. Daarnaast zijn de banden moeilijk/duur te vervangen vanwege de afwijkende aansluiting aan de kast.









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Dankjewel, Martin. Goede info en nuttige referenties / links. Lijkt er op dat de Ingenieurs voor jouw hetzelfde manco hebben als de originelen: te groot. Ik vind het hele mooie horloges, ben zeker gecharmeerd van de robuste en ook industriele uitstraling, maar de feitelijke afmeting is een show-stopper voor mij. Misschien maar goed als u weet wat ik bedoel ;-)

Ron


----------



## boeing767

Een oude topic, maar met google vind je ze zo 

Ik ben toevallig ook tegen dit model aangelopen, omdat ik op zoek was voor een vriend voor een leuk horloge met een nog leukere prijs. Aangezien deze topic al bijna een jaar oud is, vraag ik mij af of ze het nog steeds doen?? Ik sta op het punt om er 1 te kopen, weet nog niet waar want ik lees verschillende verhalen in het Chinese forum....

Iedereen nog steeds tevreden, of moet ik serieus afzien van een aankoop? Ik vind de eerdere foto met die oranje Nato strap echt onwijs gaaf dat ik eigenlijk niet kan wachten om er 1 te kopen :-d


----------



## Martin_B

Ik draag ze nog steeds regelmatig en zonder problemen. 
In principe zijn ze meteen stuk bij aankomst/binnen een paar dagen, of ze blijven goed. Ik hoor weinig verhalen van dingen er tussen.


----------



## T_I

Maar dat hoor ik over veel 'budget' Chinese horloges. Het is blijkbaar gokken. Al lijkt het er bij Parnis wel op dat je pech moet hebben als ie het niet doet (Als ik de verhalen tegen elkaar weg streep)


----------



## boeing767

Bedankt voor de reacties... Gisteren toch maar de stoute schoenen aangetrokken, en gelijk 2 horloges tegelijk besteld (dan zal er vast wel 1 werken :-d)

-Parnis Portuguese homage besteld via Ebay bij wangxiaohong522, vanochtend al een email van hem dat hij binnen 2 dagen verscheept wordt.
-Steinhart Chrono II Black DLC (gewoon via hun website, Steinhart Watches - fine exclusive timepieces )

Van die laatste verwacht ik overigens toch zeker wel dat ie werkt


----------



## vanhessche

Met de Steinhart zou je inderdaad heel veel ongeluk moeten hebben dat die het niet doet 

Veel plezier met je nieuwe aankopen! (en vergeet de foto's niet als ze aangekomen zijn  )


----------



## Bidle

Yannick1995 said:


> Bedankt allen,
> 
> De Parnis word het helaas niet, dus ging ik gister avond eens kijken naar Duitse merken. Waren er wel 'n paar die ik mooi vond maar die waren meer dan €1000 en dat is toch teveel voor iemand van 16
> 
> Dus ik ga maar lekker verder zoeken naar het perfecte horloge in mijn budget... Zal moeilijk worden


Vertel, waarom toch niet??

Wat zijn je eisen voor een ander horloge? Looks? Diameter? Budget? Soort band? Etc,... ;-)
Zijn hier best wel wat mensen die met leuke suggesties kunnen komen!


----------

